
We’ve got a Butterfly Labs Bitcoin miner, and it’s pretty darn fast - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/05/weve-got-a-butterfly-labs-bitcoin-miner-and-its-pretty-darn-fast/
======
ValentineC
Is it just me, or is there a huge variance in the wattage drawn for the 5GH/s
miners? The article measured the power drawn at 50W, while David from Coding
In My Sleep [1] measured it to be 30W [2].

[1] <http://codinginmysleep.com/bfl-jalapeno-unboxing-and-demo/> [2] Around
7:33

